# Found: incredibly customized flamingo below Hermit Rapid



## cathyc (Apr 30, 2011)

Found in mid-April below Hermit, Juan Carlos Crystal (may not be his actual name,) who sports a custom Hawaiin shirt & pfd, wears a red velvet sombrero and spectacles. He rode out the rest of the canyon with us, and is waiting in Durango with hopes of finding his original owner!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I think you can call yourself the new owner of an incredibly customized flamingo!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

That's some great River Booty. I agree with Gremlin. You rescued him, so I think he gets to be your new river mascot. Nice of you to post though.

I found "River Tramp Barbie" washed up against a rock on the Main Salmon a few years ago. She rode the rest of the trip lashed to the front D-ring of a raft.

KJ


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah, that bird is yours now. 

Maybe he ran away from home? Maybe he was migrating and just got tired.

Feed it, get him his shots, and take that bird on tour!


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Had to share. This is Tour Barbie. She saw many adventures with us back in the day. She had authentic dreads, dirty parking lot feet and an unclean yet natural smell about her.


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

We found a rubber ducky on day 1 of the grand in Oct 09. It had multi-colored flashing lights inside and on the outside in sharpie was written: WINNER, with a phone #. Our permitee found it and rode the whole ditch with it clipped to his jacket. I never did find out what he won, if anything


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

After reading this thread I thought you would enjoy this article.

bcg - articles - recommended - archaeology barbie


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

That's funny. Reminds me of the Letters From a Nut books by Seinfeld.



kikii875 said:


> After reading this thread I thought you would enjoy this article.
> 
> bcg - articles - recommended - archaeology barbie


----------



## teletumbler (Jun 2, 2005)

matt cook said:


> We found a rubber ducky on day 1 of the grand in Oct 09. It had multi-colored flashing lights inside and on the outside in sharpie was written: WINNER, with a phone #. Our permitee found it and rode the whole ditch with it clipped to his jacket. I never did find out what he won, if anything


 
Hay Matt! Lucas here, I too have always wondered what happend with the Winning ducky...what a great trip, hope you and Jamima are well.

I found a rubber cow ducky in the big thompson one year, it rode under my bow grab loop for 2 seasons. Had a duck bill, cow horns and was white and black is tradition cow markings. Will pay small reward if ever recovered, answers to the name Lucky (the Rubber Cow Ducky). Miss that little guy, think it was lost in Gore if I remember correctly.


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey Lucas, How's it going! I think Otter told me that Corey called but the # was disconnected? I'm am hoping this thread will shed some light on the mystery. Let me know next time you are coming east. Jemima says hello.


----------

